# Kidney Stones



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, got my first kidney stone. It's brutal. Had to call the ambulance, couldn't drive to ER. They gave me some.good narcotics for the pain and sent me home.

Does anyone know if the pain will continually be there until it fully passes or will it stop?!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Well, got my first kidney stone. It's brutal. Had to call the ambulance, couldn't drive to ER. They gave me some.good narcotics for the pain and sent me home.
> 
> Does anyone know if the pain will continually be there until it fully passes or will it stop?!


Until it comes out on and off. Mu buddy is dealing with one right now, they just put a tube inside him, he has to go back in a week they will be breaking it up so it can come out.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

Assuming that your kidney stones aren't a hereditary thing, I know keeping water intake high, and salt intake low, really helps to prevent them.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Well, got my first kidney stone. It's brutal. Had to call the ambulance, couldn't drive to ER. They gave me some.good narcotics for the pain and sent me home.
> 
> Does anyone know if the pain will continually be there until it fully passes or will it stop?!


It can come and go. Sometimes you might feel OK for a while, but the pain will come back. Once it passes it's almost like it never happened. There aren't any after pains. At least there weren't for me.

I had major pain, took a hot shower and the pain subsided, but came back fairly quickly. Went to the ER and couldn't stand still as it was excruciating. Got some pain med. Passed it within 24 hrs IIRC.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Had them three times in the last 20 years. First time was the absolute worst. Doctor recommended lots of fluid (water, cranberry juice), and, lots of beer ....kills the pain and provides fluid. 

Had one just last week, back pain like a pulled muscle, then I pissed blood and the pain went away. Drank beer as recommended. 

Soft drinks are a prime culprit, so I gave them up.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

cwatbay said:


> Drank beer as recommended.



When this is Dr's orders, you know you got a good Doc.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Well, got my first kidney stone. It's brutal. Had to call the ambulance, couldn't drive to ER. They gave me some.good narcotics for the pain and sent me home.
> 
> Does anyone know if the pain will continually be there until it fully passes or will it stop?!


Nope. Until it's taken care of, the pain will keep coming back but nothing you can set your clock to.

Just a head's up...if they have to go in and destroy it, get ready for even worse pain the first time you urinate.

Think tiny razor blades being expelled.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> Nope. Until it's taken care of, the pain will keep coming back but nothing you can set your clock to.
> 
> Just a head's up...if they have to go in and destroy it, get ready for even worse pain the first time you urinate.
> 
> Think tiny razor blades being expelled.


Had to shake my head hard to get that outta there.....:blink:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I can tell you all about urinary tract issues, and trust me, find a solution that works for you. My plumber drinks green tea, never any soda, and has never had another bout. 

I have bladder stones from incomplete emptying of the bladder, and they come and go, and passing one is not for the weak. 

The best advice is to do what old men say...never pass up a bathroom. 

So.......and trust me, my bladder problems came from flying and "holding it" for hours because I was young and healthy, and I pay for this every day now. If you need to pee, go pee.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Well, got my first kidney stone. It's brutal. Had to call the ambulance, couldn't drive to ER. They gave me some.good narcotics for the pain and sent me home.
> 
> Does anyone know if the pain will continually be there until it fully passes or will it stop?!


While I've not had them and hope to never get them, from what I've heard it takes some stones to deal with kidney stones... 

Hope it's as painless as possible to pass and that you don't get to experience "man-birth"...


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

The pain will remain until you get rid of them. Trust me when they pass it gets worse.....


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I would start an immediate regiment of a small glass of water mixed with a table spoon of Red Wine Vinager, fresh Lemon Juice, and a table spoon of Olive Oil. This will break down the stones fairly quickly. The more rounded and small they are the more comfortable they will be to pass. Drink too much and you can make yourself sick; just a warning as I speak from experience. Do drink this concoction around three times a day. 

In the future if you ever feel back pain that is a throbbing around the kidney area, start drinking the concoction mix, or buy "stone crushers" (Chanca Piedra) and knock the kidney stones back. Some folks swear by certain tea drinks. Eating or drinking Chanca Piedra is a holistic practice that is unscientifically proven, but supported by millions of people. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...fl_title_23?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2BEEH6U71RTZN


The best trick is to not get stones, and you do that by making sure you drink plenty of clean water. I only drink from my RO, or heavily filtered water. Low or even better NO EXTRA SALT intake. There are other foods, like chocolate, that can lead to kidney stones too.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

By that standard I should be dead by a 1' kidney stone by now.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Leo G said:


> By that standard I should be dead by a 1' kidney stone by now.


Some people get kidney stones by just eating a table spoon of salt, yet other people drink well water and lick salt blocks with no problems :whistling

I have had one, and never wish to go thru that again. I prefer to error on the side of caution. Plus I can feel a throbbing sensation when I start getting one and knock it back without passing it, or at least it has worked for the last few years.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Mine was too big to pass.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Robie said:


> Mine was too big to pass.


That sucks. 

I had one that was not passing about 7 years ago and blocking my ability to pee....Flomax provided the relief there 

Your options are expensive but I found something that might work if the stone is not too big............................

Drink 8 ounces of pure straight lemon juice (yeah I know) drink it through a straw as the citric acid could eat the enamel off your teeth 

Then every hour on the hour drink 1 ounce of lemon juice with 8 ounces of water ....keep this up until the stone passes 

The theory is the citric acid will wear down the edges of the stone ( I assume this is only if it's trapped in the pee tube or close)

This worked for me once after 2 days...the big one took 3 months....doctor gave me 90 days worth of pain killers for that one bless him


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Incidentally my pain had stopped...I thought all was well. Then one Saturday morning I had to go to the bank...inside I had the urge to piss...bad I mean real bad....they directed me to the bathroom and what I passed was about as big as the eraser on a pencil....3 months I waited for that SOB to pass. The hard edges had obviously worn off enough to pass. 

Willy's full function didn't return for months afterwards


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

My wife had one that was almost too big to pass 5mm. She ended up passing it and didn't know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

From what I understand you can have the stone analyzed to determine what the cause is. This will help dictate the future diet.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Peter_C said:


> From what I understand you can have the stone analyzed to determine what the cause is. This will help dictate the future diet.


 
That's what I wanted to do but it flew down one of those space age urinals and was gone....9 times out of 10 it's Calcium


----------

